# Tortoises anyone?



## jtrux

I've got a few tortoises in my backyard and figured I'd share a few pics.

Male South African leopard tortoise...





Male Indian star tortoise...





Baby Indian star tortoise...



Baby leopard tortoises...





Baby sulcata tortoise...



Small female leopard tortoise...



Baby yellowfoot tortoise...



Enjoy!


----------



## 47741

Never heard of them as a pet....hard to keep? Pretty cool,


----------



## jtrux

It all depends. Babies are a little more work due to their small size, which makes them more susceptible to husbandry errors. Once they get to a larger size, they are easily managed in an escape-proof and predator-proof enclosure in your backyard. If you plant it well enough, you will not have to supplement their food. Of course, water should be provided, as well. They do need supplemental warmth during the colder months, which can be provided via a heated outdoor box or simply by bringing them inside and providing a heat lamp of some kind.

I've got it down now and it's pretty rewarding to sit outside and watch them all do their thing. Makes for a good conversation piece when guests come over.


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Thats awesome man. I dont raise them, but me and the family always stop and save them when we see them in the road, and then put them in the pond behind the house. We've got quite a few of them back there now. They are neat creatures.


----------



## B_Bop77

Those are awesome critters. Do you have breading pairs?


----------



## jtrux

Sure do. Indian stars and leopard tortoises.


----------



## FishmanSA

Those are great pics!!! have you had babies out of your pairs yet? 

Do you sell them?


----------



## jtrux

I'm waiting on babies right now. Any day now. I've bought large groups of babies before and sold them but not any of my own yet. 

I'll be posting lots of pics when babies come, though.


----------



## FishmanSA

cool...look forwarded to checking them out...I could be a buyer


----------



## jtrux

I'll make sure to keep this thread updated with pics when the time comes.


----------



## mredman1

*Turtles*

Amazing animals. How do you keep them from escaping?

Mike


----------



## jtrux

I built some pens with railroad ties. Some species (none of the ones I own) are pretty good at climbing so sometimes that wouldn't be sufficient, however, everything I own are pretty bad at climbing so I don't have any issues.


----------



## creekstone

You mentioned a predator-proofed enclosure is required. What critters would be predators?


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Very cool! Even the babies look like angry old men... 

How big do these get? One of my friend's neighbors got a tortoise as a pet. I think they said it was about 6" when they got it, and thought it was full grown. When I last saw it, it was about 15 years old, a good 20" around, and the kids would take rides on it... LOL I don't think it even noticed my 4 year old riding on it's shell. I've got pictures of "Victoria" on a hard drive somewhere, I need to dig them up. the rail-road tie enclosure they built for her was impressive. She was strong, and could push like a bulldozer.


----------



## diveback

I have 9 leopards that I bought as babies, they range from 10" to 6" straight line length. They are about 5 years old. Awesome critters. They should start the baby making process pretty soon.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice!


----------



## Blast-n-cast

Very Cool. I have about a 120lb Sulcata in my yard (fenced acre) that roams freely. Its a very cool low maintenance pet for my 3 1/2 year old son. And you are right it is sure is a conversation piece especially when we are in the back yard drinking cold ones and "tank" walks up to see whats going on.


----------



## raghead

*critter*

found this dude on the ranch in Mexico last weekend - Took a pic and let him on about his way -


----------



## jtrux

creekstone said:


> You mentioned a predator-proofed enclosure is required. What critters would be predators?


Anything from birds, possums, *****, dogs or cats. Maybe more depending on where you live. Up until they are probably around 6" or so you should be concerned with that. After that, they are pretty good.


----------



## fishshallow

Any updates on babies? And any more pics? These are really cool.


----------



## jtrux

Nothing yet. I will be acquiring a group of baby leopard tortoises in a couple of weeks so I'll be sure to update the thread with pics of them when I receive them. Hopefully this year will be a productive year.


----------



## Jacinto

Wow, those are some beautiful animals.


----------



## theneedmachine

previous pets. I miss my sulcata... would like to get another in the future. His name was Turbo and he free roamed until my fence was left open. He was a conversation piece around town for a couple weeks after Many sightings, but i was always a day late. He was on every telephone pole and all over Craigslist. Many calls of people saying... oh I saw that huge turtle crossing the road so I stopped and moved him to a field and sent him on his way!! I Never found him. From what I heard some ladies picked him up and took him home as we walked through someones yard during a garage sale early one saturday morning. My fear is that he was taken and dropped in a pond.










Three Toed Box Turtle


----------



## jtrux

Current baby pic.


----------



## fishingjordan

Hey I was browsing forums looking for a tortoise or preferably a box turtle and wanted to know if you sell your turtles? If so I would like to buy one


----------



## Jaysand247

We have a few box turtles. My dad had several in a pen at his house . You could tap on the side and they would come running . I turned most of them lose at my farm when dad passed. I still put out food for them and see tracks where some come back to eat . The kids found 2 babies a while back in dads old turtle pen . They are cool pets that dont need alot of attention.


----------



## jtrux

I've had ornate box turtles. Very cool pets. Easy to house outside since they don't need special requirements for the winter.


----------

